# Protein Shake Review Thread



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thought I'd start a thread reviewing protein shakes for anyone who's interested...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If anyone else posts up can they post up in the following format just so its easy to read the thread.

Name:

Rating: from 1 to 10

Flavour:

Cost per Kg:

Protein Per Serving:

Mixability in Water: i.e. whats the taste like? Can you add more powder than designed? etc

Mixability in Milk: (as above)

Mixability in Fruit Juice: (as above)

Side Effects: i.e. air croutons, the runs

Buy it again?:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: USN Muscle Fuel Dynamic

Rating: 7

Flavour: Strawberry

Cost per Kg: £11ish

Protein Per Serving: 53g (Mix of Con and Iso), 32g Carbs + L-Glutamine

Mixability in Water: Nice, bit powdery though. Needs to be taken as directed.

Mixability in Milk: Nice, removes some of powdery taste.

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: None

Buy it again?: Possibly


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: USN Muscle Fuel

Rating: 7

Flavour: Strawberry

Cost per Kg: £10

Protein Per Serving: 44g (49g Carbs)

Mixability in Water: Again powdery, hard to add extra.

Mixability in Milk: Better in milk that water

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: None

Buy it again?: Possibly


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: USN Proplex (MRP Sachets)

Rating: 4

Flavour: Chocolate

Cost per Kg: £20

Protein Per Serving: 44g (21g Carbs)

Mixability in Water: Too thick, needs more water than directed, weird aftertaste - assuming its the 'volumax' stuff they add.

Mixability in Milk: As above.

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: Dreadful air croutons

Buy it again?: No


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: USN Muscle Fuel Mass

Rating: 7

Flavour: Chocolate

Cost per Kg: £10

Protein Per Serving: 44g (100g Carbs)

Mixability in Water: Delicious - hard to add extra (its a 150g serving!)

Mixability in Milk: Lovely

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: Some 'Carb Craps'

Buy it again?: Yes


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: USN Muscle Fuel Mass

Rating: 5

Flavour: Vanilla

Cost per Kg: £10

Protein Per Serving: 44g (100g Carbs)

Mixability in Water: Poor. Vanilla flavour was pants. Hard to add extra (its a 150g serving!)

Mixability in Milk: Didn't bother trying... in water was bad enough!

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: Some 'Carb Craps'

Buy it again?: Never


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: Holland & Barrat Soya Protein

Rating: 2

Flavour: Vanilla

Cost per Kg: £14

Protein Per Serving: 44g (6g)

Mixability in Water: Vile. Adding extra made it worse - was just too thick.

Mixability in Milk: Didnt bother trying.

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: N/A - spat it out.

Buy it again?: Never


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: My Protein Whey Concenrate

Rating: 8

Flavour: Unflavoured

Cost per Kg: £6.50

Protein Per Serving: 27g (3g carbs) - 32g serving

Mixability in Water: Had to add flavouring. Easy to take 2 heaped scoops (i.e. 2x 55g) as part of the drink, didnt make it too thick.

Mixability in Milk: As above.

Mixability in Fruit Juice: Best 'whey' to drink it 

Side Effects: None

Buy it again?: Definately


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: Nutrisport 90+

Rating: 7

Flavour: Chocolate

Cost per Kg: £10

Protein Per Serving: 44g (6g)

Mixability in Water: Easy to add extra, tastes too powdery.

Mixability in Milk: Easy to add extra, mixes well with Maltrodextrin, still powdery but better than in water.

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: None as yet.

Buy it again?: Yes, but only in an emergency, and not in a 5kg tub.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

s**t dude, ur a walking powder machine. Never seen anyone taking so mny supps...


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

What the devil is an "air crouton"?


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

How do you find the time to review all these protein shakes between posting on here?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The list I put up was the list of all the ones I've taken at somepoint in the past year... I dont take them all at once Ali 

And I woke up at 5am with a crick in my neck and couldn't get back to sleep...

Air Coutons are a foul smelling fart which lingers around. They can pop out during heavy squatting and sometimes sneak out when you are leaving room. Air Coutons sound some would say like a ducks quack...

So if you let off an Air Crouton you can try and disguise it by saying was that a duck? and then offering everyone moe tea and biscuits...


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah - you learn something new very day

Whenever I let off an air crouton, I just yell "duck"



TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> The list I put up was the list of all the ones I've taken at somepoint in the past year... I dont take them all at once Ali
> 
> And I woke up at 5am with a crick in my neck and couldn't get back to sleep...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

great thread TH&S I'll add to this at some point


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers YG


----------



## zest (Apr 15, 2007)

Name: Extreme Whey

Rating: 9

Flavour: Strawberry

Cost per Kg: £11

Protein Per Serving: 71.9gr per 100gr

Mixability in Water: Easy in shaker

Mixability in Milk: Easy in shaker or blender

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: Makes you massive..

Buy it again?: Yes , One of the best tasting blends on the market.


----------



## PhalacY (Jul 17, 2007)

Name: Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey

Rating: 9

Flavour: Vanilla Ice Cream

Cost per Kg: $40 for 5.17 lbs.

Protein Per Serving: 24g

Mixability in Water: Great

Mixability in Milk: Great

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: None

Buy it again?: Yes

__________________


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for this...

I assume that some of you on here have tried whey protein before...


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Name: Dymatize Elite

Rating: 9

Flavour: Cafe Mocha

Cost per Kg: $40 for 5.17 lbs.

Protein Per Serving: 76g per 100g

Mixability in Water: Great

Mixability in Milk: Great

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: Cravings for more choclatey-coffee sweetness

Buy it again?: Yes, very fortnight without fail


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you check out the supplement police website you'll see Dymatize Elite was tested at around 60% protein not the claimed amount, its a really usefull site with test results for loads of companies.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Extreme said:


> If you check out the supplement police website you'll see Dymatize Elite was tested at around 60% protein not the claimed amount, its a really usefull site with test results for loads of companies.


You got the link for that Extreme?


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Name: CNP Pro Mass

Rating: 9

Flavour: Strawberry

Cost per Kg: £13 ish

Protein Per Serving: 35g, blend of whey and micellar casein

Mixability in Water: Good, but a bit foamy

Mixability in Milk: Great

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: None

Buy it again?: Yes


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This is the link to the Supplement Police Dymatize Elite thread.

Supplement Police - Dymatize Elite Protein FAILS label claims ?

Check out the BSN thread too.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay I bought some Elite Choc Mint... Its gorgeous...!!

Name: Dymatize Elite

Rating: 9

Flavour: Chocolate Mint

Cost per Kg: £10.50

Protein Per Serving: 78g per 100g

Mixability in Water: Quality

Mixability in Milk: Didn't have to bother

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: None

Buy it again?: Yup. Best tasting protein I've tried thus far.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Has to be said extreme I do find your stuff to be quite lumpy and not the easiest mixing when it comes to shaking.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Which one? Extreme Protein, Performance Whey or one of the others?

Our Performance Whey has no gum or thickening agents other than some lecithen which is a soya extract, this means when shaken it goes a bit frothy. Gum serves no purpose in bodybuilding and is not digestable and can clog your digestive tract.

Extreme Protein does take more shaking than than Performance Whey due to it being a blend and because the powder is heavier and denser than whey.

I would just think you need to shake it harder or for a bit longer Splinter, we haven't had people complain that they have trouble mixing it and its been around for almost 8 years now.

The biggest thing is compare the amino acid profile and nutritional breakdown against rival blends, Extreme Protein shapes up really well against anything and is better value for money.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

This is where my knowledge falls down a bit.

Extreme this is the apparent Amino Acid Profile for Dymatize Elite:

L-Alanine 1400 mg

L-Arginine 658 mg

L-Aspartic Acid 2937 mg

L-Cystine/Cysteine 767 mg

L-Glutamic Acid 4746 mg

L-Glycine 468 mg

L-Histidine 468 mg

L-Isoleucine* (BCAA) 1702 mg

L-Leucine* (BCAA) 2881 mg

L-Lysine* 2825 mg

L-Methionine* 577 mg

L-Phenylalanine* 851 mg

L- Proline 1646 mg

L- Serine 1400 mg

L-Threonine* 1812 mg

L-Tryptophan*† 468 mg

L-Tyrosine 879 mg

L-Valine* (BCAA) 1590 mg

Whats it missing...? I counted 18 Amino's


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Okay I bought some Elite Choc Mint... Its gorgeous...!!
> 
> Name: Dymatize Elite
> 
> ...


Sounds very nice....I notice they do Pina Colada flavour as well


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Performance Whey, vanilla flavour! First time getting an extreme protein.

Ive noticed the throthing. I guess ill just shake it up even more so and deal with the clumps.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It should mix ok in a shaker, shake it a bit more and give it 20 seconds to let the frothing calm down.

Adding gum makes them mix easier and not froth but gum has no nutritional value and is not good for our digestion ability either.

What do you think of it in other ways Splint? Wind, bloat, indigestion, etc?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I do get wind it must be said, smell is potent but for a very short period. But with all the food etc...

Digestion is fine it must be said. no bloating

Do like the taste of vanilla, its a vanilla that doesn't make me feel to gag!

Ill let it settle more, but yeah clumps are gone when you shake it up for a better period!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good man, I don't like to hear of anyone having a problem with any of our products. I formulate them myself and am careful to use ingredients which are easy on the stomach.

I'm intolerant to eggs, milk, gluten, yeast, buckwheat and wheat so am careful to use ingredients which wont aggrevate the most common allergic responses.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

fair do's

i found that with one of my shaker it had a siv kinda thing which you can take on and off and because of that if froffed up even more, but when using one of my other ones i didn't really have the same problem.


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Name: 100% Whey Protein Scitec Nutrition

Rating: 9

Flavour: Rasp Yog

Cost per Kg: £37 for 2350g

Protein Per Serving: 23g (if i remember correctly)

Mixability in Water: Great

Mixability in Milk: Great really creamy

Mixability in Fruit Juice: N/A

Side Effects: None

Buy it again?: Yes


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just got some more extreme protein strawb and nana flavour.

tastes good mixes no probs.

nuff said.

and i`m sure its as good as any out there.

bottom line is i`d rather give my cash to dougie who`s a thoughly decent dude rather than maximuscle and all the other big names out there.

whassup with guys?

show a bit of loyalty.

he`s been around on this board posting for way longer than anyone else ive known.

sure he wants to have a successful business, but its a business he loves and lives:cool:

now where are my pics of your missus?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I generally just by whatever I can get cheapest from the major quality brands. I can get IDS for £47 for 11 pounds at the minute. If I could buy extreme for less than that (hint for offers) then I definitely would


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Cytosport complete whey

Banana cream flavour

Tatse is awsome, really is

cost err dont know

well easy to mix

rating 10/10


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Lads

I use solely Extreme products but rotate between whey and the protein blend. I have to say that The Whey strawberry and vanilla are smooth , lovely to taste and above all dont make u feel queezy when drinking 4 shakes a day. The chocolate blend IMO has a unique malty taste which is quite delicious. Further more in my insanity i have mixed both the choc blend with the strawberry whey and this is fantastic. although might be my sick fixation with food lol,. But saying that i used to drink diet coke and tuna lol.

All the best lads

R


----------

